# What sauce would you serve with Rapini/Sausage Ravioli?



## golikpaul (May 6, 2011)

The filling of the ravioli is made with a 50/50 mix of rapini (broccoli rabe) and italian sausage and some goat cheese mousse to hold it together.

What kind of a sauce do you think would sell the most dishes this mothers day weekend?


----------



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

I was never one to make my own sauce as my family loves Ragu but I found this one online and it sounds great. 

Here is a basic, easy cream sauce that seems to compliment most everything when it comes to pasta.

1 quart heavy cream 
1 tb. olive oil 
2 cloves chopped garlic (more if you LOVE garlic) 
3/4 c fresh parmesan 
3 tb. finely chopped fresh basil 
1/4 tsp. red pepper flakes (more if you want a bit of a kick) 
2 tb. butter 
coarse salt and fresh black pepper to taste

Sautee garlic in butter and olive oil over medium low heat until soft. Add heavy cream, basil, red pepper, salt and pepper. Simmer for 20 minutes. 
Remove from heat. Add 1/2 c. of parmesan. Serve and garnish with remaining parmesan and additional basil (optional).


----------



## bodhran1965 (May 4, 2011)

A sauce would be too heavy. I'd go with an oil and some grated cheese. Try cooking a handful of garlic cloves and sage leaves in med-hot olive oil until the garlic is just starting to brown. Take it off the heat and squash the garlic with a fork. Make sure that the ravioli cooking water has lots of salt. Grate some reggiano over the ravioli after you've tossed it with the oil.

Ken


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with above, no sauce. What about  a consomme? With some flavorful accoutrements, like grilled grape tomatoes, asparagus tips fried garlic chips, fried sage chips, and your best olive oil.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I would float them in a light garlic, basil infused broth, with a slice of goat cheese on top. Chopped Italian Parsley and diced roasted red pepper, for color contrast.


----------



## golikpaul (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to do a broth with some roasted garlic and thyme and garnish with grilled grape tomatoes and a bit of crumbled goat cheese. Little splash of Frantoia Barbera and we're ready for lift-off!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd think something with mustard--probably a hot vinaigrette kind of thing.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with a brothy sauce.  I would pour a generous amount of olive oil in a pan along with a few garlic cloves and chili flakes and turn the heat on low so that the garlic infuses the oil.  Then turn the heat up, remove the garlic, and add some chicken broth and reduce.  Add a pat of butter and loads of parmesan cheese and toss your raviolis in it.

Ragu?


----------



## golikpaul (May 6, 2011)

Sold a ton of them last night like I described... almost 25 orders.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

And the price per order was???


----------



## bishop (Feb 27, 2008)

Rao's does a similar dish of orecchiette with broccoli rabe and Italian sausage. I think that is served simply with some olive oil, garlic, and chile flakes.


----------

